# Will Omnispere get it's own controller?



## jamwerks (May 21, 2018)

The 2.5 update looks interesting. They seem to have added internal sysex controlling to lots of parameters, opening Omni to be controlled by hardware synths.

Seemed like a strange move, HW users probably prefer their HW sounds. Also, no support was apparently written in for Native Control support.

This leads me to believe that a dedicated controller is on the way. What do you think?


----------



## yannistzav (May 22, 2018)

They say that hardware synth profiles are on their way. So I guess they focus on having more profiles for already existing keyboards.

From what I saw in videos from Superbooth 18, they want to blend omnisphere sounds with the sound of hardware synths and that's why they claim that the emulation waveforms are only a starting point.


----------



## LinusW (Jun 6, 2018)

An iPad with the Omni TR app will give you a dedicated controller. HW synth integration is about getting people that prefer to dial their hardware synths a method to dial the same sound in Omnisphere. That is why the synth list is analog or VA only because Omnisphere would not be able to recreate... let's say a Korg M1 out of the box. But let's see when 2.5 is ready. It is still in beta so testers can't speak out about things not already made public.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 6, 2018)

The more I think about it, the more I think a dedicated controller is on the way. There is some much potential here. I don't think Spectrasonics would let that go.


----------

